
Show HN: Hunt trendy e-commerce products and track real-time store sales - mikerubini
https://angage.net
======
mikerubini
I’m Mike, a self-taught coder from Puglia (if you know Italy is like a boot,
I’m from the heel!). I built Angage.net

Angage currently supports Shopify and BigCommerce powered stores only, but
expanding soon! =) Here are some features:

Hunts currently trending products available for dropshipping. It also returns
links to source the product directly on Alibaba, Aliexpress, Amazon as well as
reviews, social campaigns about the product and how much should you selling
the product for. Easily view/export this data.

Returns store currency, social accounts and social campaigns currently
running, products for sale by SKUs, vendors, average product value, traffic
stats, what marketing plugins are installed on the store in different
categories (analytics, cart abandonment, fraud prevention, etc).

Tracks sales for about 600+ selected stores;

Searches on more than 500k products (and counting).

To build this I used free or almost-free resources and my experience. I used
bulma.io, a free css framework, for the front-end and PHP + python for the
back-end.

I strongly support transparency and openness by sharing our app and revenue
metrics with everyone, so if you are interested you can actually see how many
users the app has, how much I am making ($) and the rundown of my expenses
here: [http://angage.net/open](http://angage.net/open)

Thanks! Mike

------
mcknco
What an awesome tool! Wish I had this when I was setting up my dropshipping
site. Sounds like a great idea.

So if I understand correctly — if I want to dropship something, I can use
angage to do the grunt work of actually sourcing a particular product?

~~~
mikerubini
Yes, exactly!

The tool actually finds new hot products for you taking advantage of an algo
that I wrote that recognize products that are going to be trendy in the near
future. Each product is complete with links to source the product on
Aliexpress, Alibaba, Amazon or Ebay. You can also see Fb posts for that
product, as well as get an idea on how much it is selling for on other stores
and what the average profit is on the item.

You can also search products by yourself: we already have 500k+ on the app and
continuously add more. You can also search sales data for selected stores.

Hope it helps! Mike

